# Ideas for a Haunted Forest?



## kmbalg03 (Aug 14, 2015)

I work for a facility that does a Haunted Forest every year. Our Haunted Forest raises money for our consumers with mental and physical handicaps. We are needing new ideas to spruce up our haunting this year!! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum! You have found the right place for inspiration. Check out the haunt tactics thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Check out this thread in Haunt Tactics & Techniques:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30164


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------

